# Main Line Animal Rescue-The Best In The Business



## AmyMarie (Jun 26, 2013)

Main Line Animal Rescue, located minutes from Valley Forge National Park in scenic Chester County, Pennsylvania, is considered by many to be the finest animal shelter in the United States. With more than 400 active volunteers, over 1,000 companion animals adopted a year, a state-of-the-art veterinary clinic, innovative training and educational programs, and almost 60 acres of fenced pastures and walking trails, MLAR is not only a sight to behold but an experience you will never forget.....

This is where I got my yorkie mix, JuneBug. Bill Smith, founder of Main Line 15 years ago, is nationally recognized as a leader in the fight against puppy mill abuse. He was also featured on Oprah Winfreys award winning episode on puppy mills in 2008 (the episode can be seen on youtube).

The first link is for the rescue's website which includes additional 'tabs' on top of the webpage with extensive information. The 2nd link is a short video showing exactly what this rescue does on a daily basis to save the lives of these dogs.

http://mlar.com/about/


http://madonnaofthemills.com/


----------

